# Kobe Bryant Jumps Over Car?!?!?



## heshootshescores (Apr 10, 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yURa9T0-Rjk&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yURa9T0-Rjk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Do you guys think this is real?? It's kinda cool!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I have seen someone else do this but I can't remember who it was.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It's possible.. But I hope he wouldn't be that stupid to risk everything for a shoe commercial.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

lol

Nice part on including Turiaf.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, yeah right.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I find it very hard to believe.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Is Turiaf wearing a Fubu jacket? Man with the millions he makes, at least buy some decent clothes.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Pretty awesome fake or not. Lebron not to be outstaged will probably jump over a truck I bet ya.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

KDOS said:


> Pretty awesome fake or not. Lebron not to be outstaged will probably jump over a truck I bet ya.


Lebron would let the car hit him. 

And then call 911 for the driver.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Lebron would let the car hit him.
> 
> And then call 911 for the driver.




Real talk


:laugh:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The one thing that confirms is that Turiaf is NOT 6'10. 

Kobe must be crazy if that was real though


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a hard time believe that was real as well, but regardless, it looked awesome.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

the person i remember doing it before(and it was real too) was hook mitchell. that was fake... its one of those commercials everyone has been doing now. .. like the lebron full courter, the dihno golden shoes, the vick stadium throw...


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

probably had the car drive towards the side of him.....that's why there's never a straight on shot


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

not real
kobe trying to act street is more hilarious.
the harder the dude tries, the easier it comes off that he's phony.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm pretty sure he'd be fined by the organization for the rest of his career if he tried something like that. 

So yeah, it's definitely fake.

edit: DuMa, man, you really shouldn't be judging people and their phony-ness... that stunt you pulled won't be forgotten for a loooooooooooooong time.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

John McEnroe did it


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

"I got this"


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Daaaamn!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> I'm pretty sure he'd be fined by the organization for the rest of his career if he tried something like that.
> 
> So yeah, it's definitely fake.
> 
> edit: DuMa, man, you really shouldn't be judging people and their phony-ness... *that stunt you pulled won't be forgotten for a loooooooooooooong time*.


I'm seriously not trying to be facetious here, but I can't remember what you're referring to.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brandname said:


> I'm seriously not trying to be facetious here, but I can't remember what you're referring to.


He gave Shaq a ride...


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

That is how you jump over an Aston Martin BOOOOY!!  yes,very sad

P.S.:ugly *** shoes,as usual...


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

He can do it in theory. There was an old commercial where Steve Francis jumped over a running car and it wasn't a low slung Aston Martin.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea it looked like it could've been from side.

BTW, Kobe is really corny


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Lebron would let the car hit him.
> 
> And then call 911 for the driver.


:rofl:





My guess as many elses in this thread is that it is fake. One slip up and he is in deep trouble so it would be foolish to try in any shape or form.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Plastic Man said:


> I'm pretty sure he'd be fined by the organization for the rest of his career if he tried something like that.
> 
> So yeah, it's definitely fake.
> 
> edit: DuMa, man, you really shouldn't be judging people and their phony-ness... that stunt you pulled won't be forgotten for a loooooooooooooong time.


i'd actually do that again if given the chance


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

I believe Marko Milic jumped over an SUV and dunked it back at a Euroleague dunk contest in the 90s. I've seen it before and I believe that's who it was.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Is Kobe just a badass?? 

First, he throws a towel @ a womens face.....now he jumps over an Aston Martin just weeks before the playoffs.....I mean, what more is left to say?? Kobe is the ****ing man! You're looking at the MVP people.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I do it on NBA 2k8


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

Rule_By_His_Own_Hand said:


> I believe Marko Milic jumped over an SUV and dunked it back at a Euroleague dunk contest in the 90s. I've seen it before and I believe that's who it was.


it was Honda CRX.it wasn't Euroleague dunk contest but nevertheless you're right, it was Marko Milic.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^Yep.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/loOze9aLtpU&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/loOze9aLtpU&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> He gave Shaq a ride...


lol, oh yeah that's right.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It looks fake, but it'd be pretty cool to see him do it normally.

Sweet advert.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

It looks fake... Seems to me that he's not actually in front of the car, just a camera trick to make it look like he is. I'm not saying he couldn't do it, but it would be ****ing retarded to do it...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

lmao that's hilarious but it looks fake as hell.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

DuMa said:


> not real
> kobe trying to act street is more hilarious.
> the harder the dude tries, the easier it comes off that he's phony.


act "street" ?

what is that supposed to mean and im sure you know alot about it in any case so you have the right to speak
:whistling:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

heshootshescores said:


> <object height="355" width="425">
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yURa9T0-Rjk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="355" width="425"></object>
> 
> Do you guys think this is real?? It's kinda cool!


wow that was awesome! I've done that but not over that kinda car though.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> act "street" ?
> 
> what is that supposed to mean and im sure you know alot about it in any case so you have the right to speak
> :whistling:


he means acting in a "hood-like fashion"


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> wow that was awesome! I've done that but not over that kinda car though.



Toy RC cars don't count.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

FreshCo said:


> Toy RC cars don't count.


matchbox micro-machine *****!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Those count.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

It's called post-production. You can make anything look real now. He was just here in portland a couple days ago out at the Nike campus for the release of his new shoes.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow .. anyone who believes that was real is an idiot ... sorry...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

JNice said:


> Wow .. anyone who believes that was real is an idiot ... sorry...


:groucho:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol nice, the kobester!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

by the way, those hyper flights are sweet, kobe has been promoting those shoes for nike for a bit now, it's obvious it's another promotion for them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They're showing this on TNT right now.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

That's real guys. Just flippin' incredible.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

And to think Oden was chided for playing at an Anytime Fitness.

Motorcycles, car-jumping, crime-fighting... sigh.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Doing a frame by frame analysis of the FLV, I can't conclude he is closer to the camera than the car's right side (so he wouldn't get hit).

His feet start at pretty much the exact point the near tires cross over.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jokeaward said:


> Doing a frame by frame analysis of the FLV, I can't conclude he is closer to the camera than the car's right side (so he wouldn't get hit).
> 
> His feet start at pretty much the exact point the near tires cross over.


Thank you Geraldo


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Thank you Geraldo


lol nice


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL that would be so cool if it was real but seriously do you understand the nba players contractual obligations. They arent allowwed to drive motorbikes. They arent allowwed to go skiing. They arent allowwed to play a catch up game of basketball. 

Maybe jumping over a moving car was left out of the contract, maybe the GMs didnt think about that


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, too bad nobody told that "no skiing part" to Radmanovic .


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This reminds me of when GP had on that huge Afro and Vince jumped over him.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

DuMa said:


> not real
> kobe trying to act street is more hilarious.
> the harder the dude tries, the easier it comes off that he's phony.


haha he grew up in the rough streets of italy man.


----------



## O.J Hornet (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah this has to be fake imagine if he didn't time it right lol no more Kobe.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

It was done in post production. I can't believe that he would of been able to get this done either due to NBA contracts... It would of been easy to make this. You shoot the scene twice. One with Kobe jumping in the air and the other with the car passing alone then in editing you can just have both shown at the same time. Only the shadows/light have to stay the same. There is barely anything in the background and if the camera doesn't move it is very easy to do.


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

DuMa said:


> kobe trying to act street is more hilarious.
> the harder the dude tries, the easier it comes off that he's phony.


Real talk.
Kobe jumped over a car like a sissy? Big deal.
Chuck Norris can jump _into_ a car and kill the driver. Now that is hood.
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0BB7iPdfqRw&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0BB7iPdfqRw&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Why are people trying to say he's acting street? It's funny because half the people here are yokels trying to act street on a messageboard.

He's just talking ****.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> That's real guys. Just flippin' incredible.


What? Are you serious?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sweet video.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

He sounds like he's trying to talk like a dumb teenage kid from the burbs acting ghetto. It's kind of funny juxtaposed to "interview Kobe."


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Its not real, wtf is wrong with you people..

Kobe acting ghetto was pretty funny though.. _"Thats how you jump over an Aston Martin BoyY!!_


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe admitted in the pregame that it was a bit of Hollywood magic. The video is fake.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

That commercial is about as real as his... uh... "accent". Kobe Bryant (or any other NBA player, much less superstar) isn't stupid enough to put his life on the line for a hollywood stunt for a shoe commercial.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe acting ghetto because he was using slang which im sure he uses while he's out of the media element as well


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Undefeated82 said:


> Kobe acting ghetto because he was using slang which im sure he uses while he's out of the media element as well


Doesn't mean its not fake.

I love Kobe on the court, but that was beyond cheesy.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Kobe's a ****in cornball, reminds me of that cable tv commercial where tiki barber dances.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, Kobe does seem pretty corny..lol. Its like he forces out what he's saying too much, and it sounds a bit off.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> probably had the car drive towards the side of him.....that's why there's never a straight on shot


look at the shadow of the sign that kobe is standing on, the car drives straight over it so the car didnt drive to his side but i still find it very hard to believe, like maybe they did 2 seperate shots one with the car and the other with kobe then just chcuked them together? looked sick nonetheless


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

CrackerJack said:


> look at the shadow of the sign that kobe is standing on, the car drives straight over it so the car didnt drive to his side but i still find it very hard to believe, like maybe they did 2 seperate shots one with the car and the other with kobe then just chcuked them together? looked sick nonetheless


i just found out today, gullible isn't in the dictionary.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Its not real, wtf is wrong with you people..
> 
> Kobe acting ghetto was pretty funny though.. _"Thats how you jump over an Aston Martin BoyY!!_


:laugh: yep, an awesome video, but NOT real. I mean come on.

lol yeah the ghetto part was pretty sad.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

essbee said:


> Kobe's a ****in cornball, reminds me of that cable tv commercial where tiki barber dances.


C'mon, Kobe's corny but not THAT corny.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> probably had the car drive towards the side of him.....that's why there's never a straight on shot


NO, he really did this.

(now for the other 25+ pages of this Kobe thread, please compare Kobe to Jordan)


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

...Jordan could do it without Hollywood Magic...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Here's what they did: They had the car drive through, and then they had Kobe stand at the same spot and jump REALLY hard. Then they edited it together into one video.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He's not talking ghetto.


----------



## kwyjibo (Dec 28, 2003)

Isn't that what ppl are saying? That he sounds like he's trying to? Whatever you wanna call it, it sounds fake and cheesy.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

How is it sounding ghetto? I find it pretty stupid throwing stereotypes at language to criticize Kobe, the guy gets crucified for anything he does...ridiculous.


----------



## kwyjibo (Dec 28, 2003)

Don't make it about that. It doesn't matter who it is, anyone who says "I got dis" and "you trus yr boy" and ends a sentence in "boy" with that ridiculous accent and is an adult is more of a dolt (unless if he was doing it to be funny).


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

kwyjibo said:


> Don't make it about that. It doesn't matter who it is, anyone who says "I got dis" and "you trus yr boy" and ends a sentence in "boy" with that ridiculous accent and is an adult is more of a dolt (unless if he was doing it to be funny).


lol These guys are not average adults, they play a *game *for a profession and are not Doctors or Lawyers (although some finished school and have school degree's). It's a different lifestyle, different language within the game and he is simply using it. It's not ghetto talk it's called slang.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Stereotypes and jealousy. I sense in this thread is strong.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

What really happened:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hc1tb9eQVG4&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hc1tb9eQVG4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^^That's great. :rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

This may have already been mentioned, but earlier this year, wasn't there an average 'joe' from the East Coast that could jump over cars --- easily and regularly? The news anchors were saying that it was too bad there wasn't a way for him to capitalize on the skill. Well ...


Couldn't this be that guy with Kobe's face transposed to his body? Maybe someone could google or you-tube that guy. I seem to remember that he was Kobe's skintone and size, but not height.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Joey Gathright, of the Kansas City Royals, jumped cars while in high school. 

Video:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cySfw8f0beg&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cySfw8f0beg&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> What really happened:
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hc1tb9eQVG4&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hc1tb9eQVG4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Pure awesomeness


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^:lol:

As for the original video... why is he yelling into the camera "March 31, 2008" after he jumps over the car? I wonder when the video was released.  I'm guessing the day after March 31. :biggrin:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

kwyjibo said:


> Don't make it about that. It doesn't matter who it is, anyone who says "I got dis" and "you trus yr boy" and ends a sentence in "boy" with that ridiculous accent and is an adult is more of a dolt (unless if he was doing it to be funny).


He's saying "I got this," and "do you trust your boy?"

That ridiculous accent is Kobe's accent. It's actually in-line with what he'd say on the court just without the cussing.


----------

